# How're my chances looking (in your opinions of course)



## Dalymiddleboro

Good afternoon gentlemen!

I just took the civil service exam last Saturday, and honestly feel as though I scored very well (95-100% range)! As a result I'm very excited. My father was the 2nd highest ranking sergeant on the Massachusetts State Police when he was on. He was disabled in the line of duty permanently and forced to retire (really bad cruiser accident, due to black ice while responding to a call). So I of course claimed certification preference.

I guess my question is, with certification preference, and doing well on the exam (I think, I felt really confident walking out), how good do my chances look, with not being a veteran. I'm 29, so this may be my last chance at this. BUT I do have the certification preference going for me. I also was able to claim residency preference.

Also, I know people say strongly agree/disagree on the lifestyle questions, I answered agree and disagree on I want to say 2-3 of them. It just felt right in my heart to answer that way... Do you gentlemen know how badly that would affect my score? Given how many of those questions there actually were on the exam? Also, I hope I don't get made fun of for this question, but how sensitive (if anyone actually knows the answer to this...) are the scantron answer sheet bubbles? There were a few instances where I needed to erase and remark some questions. I erased as best as I could, and while the bubble wasn't completely clear again, it was a VERY light tinge of grey, and the letter could once again be seen. I then shaded in the answer bubble I wanted as the answer.

I'm going to apologize in advance if I've broken any forum rules with this post, This is literally my first post and was just looking for a little direction from some of the guys/gals who know more about the process than I do. I appreciate the time taken to read this. Thank you!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

No need to double post in another section... One is enough. 

That's rule number one you've broken.


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

Apologies, I'm on a bad connection and I thought this didn't post as my web page timed out. 

I then found the other section when navigating back here, and thought it to be more appropriate. I should have double checked here...

Which of these forums is more appropriate for this discussion? Thank you!


----------



## FourInchFury

Didn't take it but wasn't MSP not participating this go around?


----------



## MA12Local

Dalymiddleboro said:


> Good afternoon gentlemen!
> 
> I just took the civil service exam last Saturday, and honestly feel as though I scored very well (95-100% range)! As a result I'm very excited. My father was the 2nd highest ranking sergeant on the Massachusetts State Police when he was on. He was disabled in the line of duty permanently and forced to retire (really bad cruiser accident, due to black ice while responding to a call). So I of course claimed certification preference.
> 
> I guess my question is, with certification preference,


http://www.mass.gov/anf/employment-...gible-lists/certification-order-of-lists.html

Sounds like you'd qualify for 402B preference (parent with line of duty injury), which would put you towards the top of every eligibility list across the state as long as you scored above a 70%.

That preference would also put you near the top of the MSP list if you want to wait until 2017 when they most likely will test again.


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

Wow, that's pretty huge!

So you would say I have a VERY good shot of getting on?


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

I took the civil service exam last Saturday, and I qualify for Certification preference from my father being permanently disabled in the line of duty.

On the initial application to take this exam, I was asked if I qualify and want to accept this preference. The application also stated proof later on will be necessary. 

Fast forward from there to the exam date. Right before the exam, the lady administering the exam asked if anyone wanted to submit paperwork supporting a claim for previous EMPLOYMENT experience (obviously this is different that certification preference). That was all she asked. Nothing pertaining to veteran status, disabled veteran status or certification preference for sons and daughters of disabled, or killed officers in the line of duty.

Is there anything that needs to be done on my end, before the list gets populated, or will this preference automatically be taken into account while populating the list? Do they look at my initial exam application for this information? Obviously this preference is huge and missing out on this would be dire. Could anyone here point me in the right direction?

I appreciate this very much!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Dalymiddleboro said:


> Wow, that's pretty huge!
> 
> So you would say I have a VERY good shot of getting on?


With 402b?

Yeah. Absolutely.

Think of it this way... Your dad already paid for your price of your admission with his injuries. Provided you don't have a deplorable background, and aren't a fat body, your odds are extraordinarily high that you'll be hired.

Be thankful for it. Not everyone gets a shot.

Not sure if you noticed, but the MSP did not test this time around.


----------



## kwflatbed

Why The Hell Do You Keep Starting New Threads ????
Ask Your Questions In The Original One You Started


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

kwflatbed said:


> Why The Hell Do You Keep Starting New Threads ????
> Ask Your Questions In The Original One You Started


Apologies,

I viewed my other thread as similar but deserving of a different topic, as it was asking a different question.

Would you have insight on my question in the other thread that was merged with this one?


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

Hank Moody said:


> If you aspire to get a job with the msp, you better start erasing those tatts too. Just sayin.......


I'm just going for the local dept.

Do you know me? How do you know I have tattoos?

As far as I'm aware of, ink won't disqualify you from local depts.


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

Hank Moody said:


> I'm a psychic. And I never mentioned local depts. I made a simple statement.


Well if I were going for MSP, I would consider tattoo removal.

However it's unnecessary as I'm shooting for the local dept.

On the real though... Do we know each other? It's a small world after all.


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

Hank Moody said:


> On the real... No we don't. One of the pleasures of being an admin on a police forum. I saw your pink sneakers too. Picking up what I'm putting down?


What's wrong with pink sneakers?


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

Plus,

Honestly I'm here for some solid advice and help. I'm not trying to get nasty with anyone man. 

We are all here for the same reason with the same respect in law enforcement.


----------



## Johnny Law

Dalymiddleboro said:


> We are all here for the same reason with the same respect in law enforcement.


Not me, I'm just here for the gang-bang


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Johnny Law said:


> Not me, I'm just here for the gang-bang


You sonuva... You beat me to it by a damn minute...


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

Well then I've also found the right place.


----------



## kwflatbed

Dalymiddleboro said:


> Well then I've also found the right place.


Only if you have thick skin.


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

I do. If I didnt I wouldn't be cop material. 

Like I said I grew up with my father as a MSP, 2nd highest ranking at the time. He made me tough haha. I'm just blessed I have 402b certification preference. I won't waste that opportunity. And I appreciate everyone's help here.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Dalymiddleboro said:


> What's wrong with pink sneakers?


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

Love that meme.


----------



## Danusmc0321

Dalymiddleboro said:


> What's wrong with pink sneakers?


they are fine if your my 2 yo daughter or trying to be Pauly D from the jersey shore.


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

Is it confirmed that Pauly d wears pink sneakers?


----------



## BxDetSgt

_ My father was the 2nd highest ranking sergeant on the Massachusetts State Police when he was on._
As a current Sgt. I am pretty sure the highest ranking Sgt. is equal to the lowest ranking Sgt. being that they are the same rank. Did you mean seniority? (I used to work with a guy I called the highest ranking Sgt. on the job, not a compliment..)


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

Meant zero disrespect. 

Correct seniority. He had the second lowest badge number among sargeants. He had the lowest in the registry police before the registry and state police merger. 

I believe he was in command of 80 or so troopers. He worked out of HQ on the fatal / accident reconstruction team, before moving to the truck team.


----------



## BxDetSgt

None taken dude. Highest ranking Sgt. usually means a douche who is up the Capt. ass and "tells" other Sgts. what to do. Being senior Sgt. coming from the RMV PD must of been interesting. I wonder if he new my friend R.T.?


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

Potentially.

He's 74. 

On topic have you run into a lot of people fortunate enough to have 402b preference? I'm only asking because you're on the job. Thank you. 

To be honest I never knew about this until recently.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Did not have any preferences so I moved down here.


----------



## TacEntry

" I wonder if he new my friend R.T.?"

I just spit out my beer you fukker...


----------



## GARDA




----------



## pahapoika

mtc said:


> Oh... what was that?? I couln't hear you over the cramps...
> 
> My uterus is highly offended !


meow


----------



## 7costanza

"Whats wrong with my pink sneakers?"


Nothin at all, .........................if your Bruce Gender


----------



## Mr Scribbles

7costanza said:


> "Whats wrong with my pink sneakers?"
> 
> Nothin at all, .........................if your Bruce Gender


Off topic, but look how far the USA has fallen when the greatest athlete of my generation, now wants to be a WOMAN!?!?!?!
And to think I ate those Wheaties to be like him..hmmm SO THAT explains "man boobs"...nevermind


----------



## HistoryHound

mtc said:


> Oh... what was that?? I couln't hear you over the cramps...
> 
> My uterus is highly offended !


I was waiting for you to see that. I can understand the kid's confusion though. It's not like there's ever been a female cop let alone a female chief or colonel of the MSP. So obviously he would only address the gentlemen in the room and leave us girls to run along and make the refreshments.



Mr Scribbles said:


> Off topic, but look how far the USA has fallen when the greatest athlete of my generation, now wants to be a WOMAN!?!?!?!
> And to think I ate those Wheaties to be like him..hmmm SO THAT explains "man boobs"...nevermind


See you do have an athletic build. 

Oh and note to new kid from a silly girl: There are few threads here that ever stay on topic, get used to it. Learn the words Yes/No ma'am as much as you know Yes/No sir.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

HistoryHound said:


> I was waiting for you to see that. I can understand the kid's confusion though. It's not like there's ever been a female cop let alone a female chief or colonel of the MSP. So obviously he would only address the gentlemen in the room and leave us girls to run along and make the refreshments.


Just remember, I don't like mushrooms...
(couldn't resist)


----------



## HistoryHound

Mr Scribbles said:


> Just remember, I don't like mushrooms...
> (couldn't resist)


You'll take what you get and like it. I'll make a full plate of prosciutto e funghi just for you.


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

HistoryHound said:


> I was waiting for you to see that. I can understand the kid's confusion though. It's not like there's ever been a female cop let alone a female chief or colonel of the MSP. So obviously he would only address the gentlemen in the room and leave us girls to run along and make the refreshments.
> 
> See you do have an athletic build.
> 
> Oh and note to new kid from a silly girl: There are few threads here that ever stay on topic, get used to it. Learn the words Yes/No ma'am as much as you know Yes/No sir.


Apologies,

I currently work in an office full of guys, so I'm just in the habit of writing gentlemen. I was raised by a hard working mother, so I have nothing but respect for the female gender. Nothing malicious was intended on my end. I'm editing my original post, as not to offend anyone else.

I'm just here for advice, as I'm lucky enough to have the opportunity to be in a position to get some cards sent my way, even while on the force, I hope to use this site as a resource for becoming a better cop and overall person. There are always ways to improve. Also, hopefully in the future, I'm able to offer guidance to younger people trying to get on as well.


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

I guess I can't edit my original post. 

Like I said however, no offense was intended towards the ladies.


----------



## HistoryHound

I'm not a cop, but here's some advice kid. Don't take things so seriously. If people here were offended, you'd know it.


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

HistoryHound said:


> I'm not a cop, but here's some advice kid. Don't take things so seriously. If people here were offended, you'd know it.


Duly noted.

I'm just new to this forum, and aren't trying to shake any branches. I take my career path seriously and am not trying to make any enemies here.

I have thick skin, and enjoy having fun with the rest of them, I just am not sure I've put in enough time yet on this forum to start stirring the pot.

I do however, appreciate the advice. Thank you.


----------



## BxDetSgt

At least they have not changed your avatar. Your doing fine brother, your attitude and sense of humor should take you far in this field. Pink sneakers might not.


----------



## BxDetSgt

And your dad might kick your ass if you ask him if he knew R.T.


----------



## BxDetSgt

TacEntry said:


> " I wonder if he new my friend R.T.?"
> 
> I just spit out my beer you fukker...


 Showing my age, LOL


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

BxDetSgt said:


> At least they have not changed your avatar. Your doing fine brother, your attitude and sense of humor should take you far in this field. Pink sneakers might not.


Oh goodness. People's avatars get changed? I'm glad I'm doing fine here.

I agree, attitude in life is EVERYTHING. Without attitude and follow through nothing will be accomplished.


----------



## BxDetSgt

When they change your avatar to a pink starfish you know you are in trouble.


----------



## HistoryHound

Dalymiddleboro said:


> Oh goodness. People's avatars get changed? I'm glad I'm doing fine here.
> 
> I agree, attitude in life is EVERYTHING. Without attitude and follow through nothing will be accomplished.


Like I said, you'll know if you screw up. Search jediknight something or other. It's been a while since anything has been posted there, but MassCops gold the good the bad and the ugly is a good read. http://masscops.com/forums/masscops-gold-the-good-the-bad-the-ugly.139/



BxDetSgt said:


> When they change your avatar to a pink starfish you know you are in trouble.


 Please just about anything else, but not that again. Note I said "just about".


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

HistoryHound said:


> Like I said, you'll know if you screw up. Search jediknight something or other. It's been a while since anything has been posted there, but MassCops gold the good the bad and the ugly is a good read. http://masscops.com/forums/masscops-gold-the-good-the-bad-the-ugly.139/
> 
> Please just about anything else, but not that again. Note I said "just about".


Good stuff. 
I will have check that out.

On topic, do I need to submit anything additional for 402b preference? I claimed it on my initial test application for 2015 police officer. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Sgt Jack

Dalymiddleboro said:


> I do. If I didnt I wouldn't be cop material.
> 
> Like I said I grew up with my father as a MSP, 2nd highest ranking at the time. He made me tough haha. I'm just blessed I have 402b certification preference. I won't waste that opportunity. And I appreciate everyone's help here.


 I'm just curious, did your dad go out at 100% or 72%? Mine went at 72% and I was told no way on 402B status. He was also one of the more senior Sgt's on his job when it happened.


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

Sgt Jack said:


> I'm just curious, did your dad go out at 100% or 72%? Mine went at 72% and I was told no way on 402B status. He was also one of the more senior Sgt's on his job when it happened.


He went out at 100% fully

His back and sternum almost completely done. Was in the hospital for a long time.


----------



## Sgt Jack

You should be good to go then. Good luck


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

Sgt Jack said:


> You should be good to go then. Good luck


Thank you very much. I appreciate the kind words. It's an honor to have a chance at Law Enforcement.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Dalymiddleboro said:


> Thank you very much. I appreciate the kind words. It's an honor to have a chance at Law Enforcement.


...and I swear to the good Lord above, if you fuck it up, in any way, shape or form, I will wish a wrath upon you of biblical proportions.

Not everyone who wants this job gets a free golden ticket handed to them. Do not fuckin blow it.

I'm not even mad. Just telling you to be SMART.


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> ...and I swear to the good Lord above, if you fuck it up, in any way, shape or form, I will wish a wrath upon you of biblical proportions.
> 
> Not everyone who wants this job gets a free golden ticket handed to them. Do not fuckin blow it.
> 
> I'm not even mad. Just telling you to be SMART.


I realize this. I've already promised to myself that this won't be squandered. Have already started eating better and getting on a good gym regimen. I study when and where I can, and am keeping my mind, body and soul in a good place. I've also been considering taking up martial arts, but I wouldn't want to start now, and when in the academy have to abandon it, given the fact that there isn't much time for non academy related activities while in the academy.

I am definitely not the kind of person to take things for granted, and I'm going to prepare myself physically and mentally, while I'm waiting for a card.

I asked this prior, but didn't seem to get an answer, and I apologize if it's a dumb question. I tried using the search function first, and came out dry.

With the 402b, aside from claiming it on the initial CS test application, is there anything else that needs to be done on my end while they're writing the list? (obviously if no one knows the answer, no one can answer it). I am just trying to be as proactive as possible with this.

Thanks again!


----------



## Goose

Do your martial arts stuff now...trust me. Everything helps. Yeah, the methods may not be what they want you to do as far as arrest control/defensive tactics go, but every little bit of training in coordination and methods helps.

I purposely held off on doing any sort of training thinking they would teach me what to do in the academy...yet I didn't get enough training to at least feel comfortable having to use force on someone. My theory was that I would rather learn the "right way" rather than some other way and it just isn't enough.


----------



## pahapoika

We had a kid at the jail who's old man was something of a legend out west. When it was his time to sign up for the state he was TORTURED in the academy. Sadly he didn't make it, but the jail took him back and he's doing well.

Throwing your special status around might not be a wise idea. People have made their business public on this site and it has not turned out well.

Good luck and like Cowboy said don't waste on opportunity that few of us get.


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

pahapoika said:


> We had a kid at the jail who's old man was something of a legend out west. When it was his time to sign up for the state he was TORTURED in the academy. Sadly he didn't make it, but the jail took him back and he's doing well.
> 
> Throwing your special status around might not be a wise idea. People have made their business public on this site and it has not turned out well.
> 
> Good luck and like Cowboy said don't waste on opportunity that few of us get.


Noted.

Thanks for the advice.

Initially I put it out there just so I could get an idea of how far 402b would take me.

I'll keep this to myself in the future. Thank you for the advice and good wishes.


----------



## Edmizer1

I wish you well with your 402B status but I believe you mentioned that your dad was seriously injured in a car crash. These have not traditionally been covered as 402B events. For police, 402B events have to be due to an assault or if the state legislature passes a special law for a specific person which is almost never done.


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

On the applica


Edmizer1 said:


> I wish you well with your 402B status but I believe you mentioned that your dad was seriously injured in a car crash. These have not traditionally been covered as 402B events. For police, 402B events have to be due to an assault or if the state legislature passes a special law for a specific person which is almost never done.


On the application for the exam it simply stated permanently disabled in the line of duty.

I feel like I should mention it was a cruiser accident, not just a car accident. The colonel put in his papers with full state disability. He was responding to a call.

Also like I said earlier, he was 100% disabled. He spent a whole year in the hospital.

There was never a special clause for being disabled only by means of assault.


----------



## Danusmc0321

Your 29, did you just decide now you wanted to do this not your early 20's. I'm not saying your old, but was this your first CS test?


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

Danusmc0321 said:


> Your 29, did you just decide now you wanted to do this not your early 20's. I'm not saying your old, but was this your first CS test?


I got into new yor d several years ago. The pay was bad and I didn't pursue. I ended up getting a degree in engineering and working as a electrical engineer.

It's been in my mind since to join the force. This is my third CS test. It just feels right in my heart am I know it's what I've always wanted.

I still work as an engineer now, but I just know in my heart I was meant to be a cop like my father was.


----------



## WirePro_Joe

Dalymiddleboro said:


> I realize this. I've already promised to myself that this won't be squandered. Have already started eating better and getting on a good gym regimen. I study when and where I can, and am keeping my mind, body and soul in a good place. I've also been considering taking up martial arts, but I wouldn't want to start now, and when in the academy have to abandon it, given the fact that there isn't much time for non academy related activities while in the academy.
> 
> I am definitely not the kind of person to take things for granted, and I'm going to prepare myself physically and mentally, while I'm waiting for a card.
> 
> I asked this prior, but didn't seem to get an answer, and I apologize if it's a dumb question. I tried using the search function first, and came out dry.
> 
> With the 402b, aside from claiming it on the initial CS test application, is there anything else that needs to be done on my end while they're writing the list? (obviously if no one knows the answer, no one can answer it). I am just trying to be as proactive as possible with this.
> 
> Thanks again!


Start the martial arts training now in my opinion. Shoot me a message if you have questions on styles. I've been into the arts for a while now. Where are you from, maybe I can recommend a school.


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

WirePro_Joe said:


> Start the martial arts training now in my opinion. Shoot me a message if you have questions on styles. I've been into the arts for a while now. Where are you from, maybe I can recommend a school.


From Somerville.

I'd appreciate that. Thank you!

Considering karate


----------



## Danusmc0321

Good luck too you. The way things are going lately in police work, I'm sure most people here would switch positions with you and take being an engineer.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Dalymiddleboro said:


> Considering karate


NOPE. (Buzzer noise)

Try again...

(There are really only two acceptable answers here...)


----------



## WirePro_Joe

Dalymiddleboro said:


> From Somerville.
> 
> I'd appreciate that. Thank you!
> 
> Considering karate


I train in Wakefield And study jujitsu. There's so many different forms of karate. if you go that direction, do your homework and learn the differences. I highly recommend an art that's based in modern reality. Something that offers weapons defense (gun, knife, clubs) ground and standing fighting. Don't waste your time learning Jean Claude van damme kicks and Katas. They don't work in real life. 
check out www.defensive-edge.com


----------



## Edmizer1

I am sorry for the circumstances surrounding your father's disability. My understanding of the 402B preference is that it is covered under MGL Chapter 31 section 26 which states "in the case of a police officer, such police officer while in the performance of his duties and as a result of an assault on his person sustained injuries which resulted in his being permanently and totally disabled."

The only other option is where the legislature files a special law for a specific individual to get a special disability designation with enhanced benefits. We had a guy on my job sustain massive injuries when he got hit by a drunk driver. He needs very significant life-long care. We tried to get the legislature to get a special disability law passed for him and we were told that they hadn't done it in years and had no plans to do them anymore.



Dalymiddleboro said:


> On the applica
> 
> On the application for the exam it simply stated permanently disabled in the line of duty.
> 
> I feel like I should mention it was a cruiser accident, not just a car accident. The colonel put in his papers with full state disability. He was responding to a call.
> 
> Also like I said earlier, he was 100% disabled. He spent a whole year in the hospital.
> 
> There was never a special clause for being disabled only by means of assault.


----------



## Killjoy




----------



## FourInchFury

72 posts in and it hasn't been posted yet?!
...........


----------



## GoArmy14

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> NOPE. (Buzzer noise)
> 
> Try again...
> 
> (There are really only two acceptable answers here...)


----------



## 7costanza

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> NOPE. (Buzzer noise)
> 
> Try again...
> 
> (There are really only two acceptable answers here...)


 Karate isnt as inneffective (in a fight) as used to be thought, as Lyoto Machida and Daniel Larusso have shown us although I know your getting at BJJ which is the best style for LE because of the fact that most altercations end on the ground which I couldnt agree more. If I were in the OPs situation I wouldnt risk an injury before turning in my Golden Ticket but im like Samuel Jackson in Unbreakable and get injured just watching a UFC event.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

7costanza said:


> Karate isnt as inneffective (in a fight) as used to be thought, as Lyoto Machida and Daniel Larusso have shown us although I know your getting at BJJ which is the best style for LE because of the fact that most altercations end on the ground which I couldnt agree more. If I were in the OPs situation I wouldnt risk an injury before turning in my Golden Ticket but im like Samuel Jackson in Unbreakable and get injured just watching a UFC event.


Winnah winnah!!

Karate's effectiveness has just been watered down so much BECAUSE of grappling. The strikes are still very much the real deal, but without a ground game... Well... We both know what happens. Also... No fair using Machida, he's also a black belt in jitsu. 

For anyone who doubts me, Google "Gracie challenge." YouTube vids will show up showcasing the $100,000 offer to whomever can defeat one of them. Started in SoCal I believe back in the very early 90's.

You'll see black belts in karate, tae Kwon do(useless) and very large wrestlers get tuned up by the Gracies.

The other answer, is Krav. Practical, dirty, and ruthless. It's predominantly a striking art, and don't spend the time on the ground like we do in jitsu, but they train at least SOMETHING on the mat.

...but I'm no DT expert.


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

I


7costanza said:


> Karate isnt as inneffective (in a fight) as used to be thought, as Lyoto Machida and Daniel Larusso have shown us although I know your getting at BJJ which is the best style for LE because of the fact that most altercations end on the ground which I couldnt agree more. If I were in the OPs situation I wouldnt risk an injury before turning in my Golden Ticket but im like Samuel Jackson in Unbreakable and get injured just watching a UFC event.


I was thinking just this.

I'm extremely lucky to have the opportunity I do, so I should be careful not to injure myself before the PAT and the academy. Obviously never wanna get injured period.

I will look into BJJ.

I was thinking Karate because of the strikes but grappling makes a lot of sense for when I'm on the force.

Thanks again for the input everyone!


----------



## GARDA

Dalymiddleboro said:


> I was thinking Karate because of the strikes but grappling makes a lot of sense for *when I'm on the force*.


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

GARDA said:


> View attachment 3869


So you're saying train the martial arts after I get on, rather than before?


----------



## TacEntry

Dalymiddleboro said:


> So you're saying train the martial arts after I get on, rather than before?


Nope.

I believe he put those words in bold to illustrate that you have not been selected, offered, hired, trained or passed an academy/probationary period for any police jobs yet.

You could have completely bombed the CS test - slow it down there hurricane.


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

TacEntry said:


> Nope.
> 
> I believe he put those words in bold to illustrate that you have not been selected, offered, hired, trained or passed an academy/probationary period for any police jobs yet.


Ahh I see.

Typically the idiom "don't put the cart before the horse" typically means don't do things in the wrong order. I inferred he was referring to martial arts training, before v.s. After the police academy.

It's true I haven't been selected yet, however I believe I have a lot going for me in that regard and will work the hardest at this, than I have with anything else in my life.

Cheers! Thanks again for taking the time to help out.


----------



## GARDA

TacEntry said:


> slow it down there hurricane.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

"Tactical like."

Because beards.


----------



## HistoryHound

Dalymiddleboro said:


> Ahh I see.
> 
> Typically the idiom "don't put the cart before the horse" typically means don't do things in the wrong order. I inferred he was referring to martial arts training, before v.s. After the police academy.
> 
> It's true I haven't been selected yet, however I believe I have a lot going for me in that regard and will work the hardest at this, than I have with anything else in my life.
> 
> Cheers! Thanks again for taking the time to help out.


Not that it's really any of my business and you probably shouldn't answer what I'm about to ask, but after reading that you're 29 and that this is your third time around I'm looking at your posts a bit differently than I did when I thought you were a 21 year-old going to his first rodeo. What happened the last two times? If 402b is really your golden ticket; then, shouldn't you already be on? Like I said, you probably don't want to/shouldn't answer that, but it's really got me curious.


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

The 


HistoryHound said:


> Not that it's really any of my business and you probably shouldn't answer what I'm about to ask, but after reading that you're 29 and that this is your third time around I'm looking at your posts a bit differently than I did when I thought you were a 21 year-old going to his first rodeo. What happened the last two times? If 402b is really your golden ticket; then, shouldn't you already be on? Like I said, you probably don't want to/shouldn't answer that, but it's really got me curious.


previous CS exam in MA I wasn't aware of the preference and never claimed it.

The other test I took was the NYPD exam, and I explained what happened there.

This is going to be my first time claiming / using 402b. 
Also I never used the words golden ticket. I don't feel entitled. I'm going to work for this. The 402b is just going to help me get in the door.


----------



## HistoryHound

Dalymiddleboro said:


> The
> 
> previous CS exam in MA I wasn't aware of the preference and never claimed it.
> 
> The other test I took was the NYPD exam, and I explained what happened there.
> 
> This is going to be my first time claiming / using 402b.
> Also I never used the words golden ticket. I don't feel entitled. I'm going to work for this. The 402b is just going to help me get in the door.


That makes sense. I never said you think your entitled, but you have to admit if it works the way it sounds like it works from the way I'm reading this; then, it is a golden ticket.


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

HistoryHound said:


> That makes sense. I never said you think your entitled, but you have to admit if it works the way it sounds like it works from the way I'm reading this; then, it is a golden ticket.


Of course. It's an amazing opportunity I'm afforded. As stated before, I won't squander it. This is a blessing and I'm going to do my best to help my community and be a good police officer.

My dad has told me that he's proud and at least some good will come from his brutal injuries.


----------



## RodneyFarva

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> "Tactical like."
> 
> Because beards.


Oh we see what ya did there....


----------



## redpara

I am sorry and may be in the minority but, my impression is one of entitlement.
See what happens; get into an academy first (get hired) survive probation then change the world!


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

redpara said:


> I am sorry and may be in the minority but, my impression is one of entitlement.
> See what happens; get into an academy first (get hired) survive probation then change the world!


Thanks for the feedback. Apologies if I came across that way. I'll work on being more humble.

I will do those things. And I don't know if I'll change the world, but I'll try to make a microscopic dent. For sure.


----------

